# Testing after pregnyl shot



## Lady-S (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello ladies - bit of advice please

I'm currently on my 2nd DE cycle (so no hcg trigger shot) however I've been advised to take 1500miu of pregnyl 3 times: today, Thursday and Saturday. 

My donors egg collection was Thursday 3rd may with transfer on day 3 Sunday 6th may. OTD should be Friday 18th may however I was planning on leaving it another day until Saturday so I have the weekend to deal with the result - whatever it might be (🙏🙏🙏🙏)

Is a week between my last pregnyl shot and HPT enough to get a true reading? 

Many thanks for your advice 

Lady s
Xxx


----------



## Pika (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi Lady S
Based on both my cycles, fresh and fet DE, the shot I had was 5000miu and the shot left on day 11 past shot. It was still in system on day 10 both times. (I am a very naughty serial early tester!!)
Good luck sweetie!! Shall be keeping fingers crossed xx
I am in for FET transfer at 1.30 today eeek xxx


----------



## Lady-S (Apr 20, 2012)

Good luck pika!!!! Keep me posted. thx for the info. I'm sure 7days is Long enough

I regularly post on de cycle buddies. Great bunch of supportive ladies who are cycling the same time. Do pop in & say hi

Xxxxx


----------



## waikiki (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Lady-S,

I had my ET at Serum on Friday and have also been given 3 pregnyl shots to take over my 2ww (Sunday, today and Thursday).  I had the same concern as you re. testing, so I asked Sharon (the English nurse at Serum) about the possible effect of the pregnyl on the test outcome and she assured me that it will be out of my system by OTD.

Good luck!!    

waikiki


----------



## Lady-S (Apr 20, 2012)

Oooooh Waikiki. How exciting!!! Serum is sooooo busy at the moment. When are u testing then? Do keep me posted!!! Good luck xxxx


----------



## waikiki (Aug 11, 2010)

Testing on the 16th - will let you know how I get on.  Good luck to you too hun.


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

I Tested 2dp3dt So 7days From I Had The Shot And got A BFN Altho I Only Tested To See If Shot Was Out Of My System.. I Then Tested 7dp3dt And Got A Clear BFP On A Early First Response Test..

I Think You Will Be Fine To Test Hun.. Good Luck xx

Jay x


----------



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey,

I had support pregnyl shots like yourself, 1500iu on 4dpo and 7dpo, I tested positive by 10dpo and definate positive by 12dpo. I called my clinic and they were RAGING with me, told me to go away and not call until I had a positive after 15dpo. Thry said that they had had a few women test that early but it was just the pregnyl.

It's really hard to say what to do, obviously I was right to test but it would be hideous to be wrong. 

Good luck xx


----------



## Lady-S (Apr 20, 2012)

Congrats and daysleeper on BFP. I think I'll stick with my plan to test on Saturday which will be 16dpo. Then it'll well and truly be out of my system and fingers crossed that my positive will be a real positive.

Thx ladies

Lady s


----------



## Mum of 1 at last! (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Lady-S & Waikiki  
I also had transfer on Sunday 6th with Penny but had blastocysts put back - how areyou feeling?, any OCD with symptom spotting yet  
Sarah xx


----------



## Lady-S (Apr 20, 2012)

hi Sarah

I think there were 7 ET on 6th may  a busy busy day for penny!!! When will u test if u had blasts put back?

I'm currently 6dp3dt so it's very early days. However I've got a niggle in lower belly. I keep telling myself its the anitbiotics and the clexane....but ....you never know....🙏🙏🙏🙏

How are u doing

S
Xxxx


----------



## Mum of 1 at last! (Jun 20, 2011)

Hiya S  

I really dont know when to test thats why I had a look on this thread!  

I have had the same hcg shots as you so obviously I need to wait until that gets out of my system   I shoud be a couple of days ahead of you timewise but because of the hcg I might just wait until Friday ??

I have had niggly pains also the last few  days but as much as I would like to I have had the same niggles on previous cycles and got a big fat zilch! feel really uncomfortable, nauseous  and crampy at the minute but putting that down to the progesterone! maybe its just my way of preparing myself for bad news!

Ive had no implantation bleeding - no major cramps - I just want every symptom going to give me some hope!!  

      to us all!

Sarah xx


----------



## Pika (Aug 26, 2010)

Lady s and lincSarah how are you both doing? 
I am quietly going mad over analysing every symptom trying not to poas!! Only 6dp 3dt so defo too early! Have had a few cramps etc but nothing major. Boobs sore but guess thats the progesterone or af en route as I do get that!! Plus a raging sinus headache as so congested from no hayfever tablets! Grrr!!
Fingers crossed for us all!!  Xx


----------



## Lady-S (Apr 20, 2012)

Pika - I am beginning to go mad I think. Over weekend when I was 5-7dp3dt I've felt achy niggly period like pains. Didn't get these last time. But I'm worried I'm talking myself into looking for symptoms!! today I am 8dp3dt and still there on and off. Went acupuncture and my lady read my pulse and said the pregnancy pulse is there but she can't guarantee how true it is coz of the medication ie the pregnyl. I really hope this is our time and that these symptoms are real. I think I'm more worried that my mind is playing tricks on me!!!! Total frooooooot loop 😁😁😁😜😜😜😁😁😁😁

How is everyone else doing? Step away for the stick pika. Way way too soon!!!!!!


----------



## Pika (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey Hun!
Well I have stayed away from the pee sticks.. A first for me!! 8dp 3dt is where I got my positive on first cycle (mc) so to have not tested today is nothing short of a miracle!!
I feel the same, partially feel like af is due.... Or is it the pessaries? Oh cruel cruel 2 ww please be faster!!!
Your accu lady sounds good!! That sounds promising!! 
Keeping everything crossed!! Xx


----------



## Lady-S (Apr 20, 2012)

Pika - good girl!! Im staying away too!!!      
Af niggles still there but less than at weekend.  Kind of glad you have them too...we can be mad together...or its a sign of good things!!!  Currently 11dp3dt, but holding out until saturday when I'll be 13dp3dt  That way we know for sure that I either am...or I'm not....but it should be positive....    no reason for it not to.  

On a self imposed iPad ban tonight but quickly catching up!! lol!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Lady-S (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm in shock. Tested last night & saw my first ever ever ever bfp. Done another test this morning at 4.30am & the lines practically jumped onto the pink first response & CB digital shows 2-3 weeks. Heading off for blood tests later. 

Good luck everyone else testing & please let me know how u get on

Xxxxx


----------



## Pika (Aug 26, 2010)

Fabulous news!!!! Hooray!!! Well done lady s!! 
My Otd is tomorrow however Thursday I felt like I had the start of a water infection so I did a test before taking any of the cystitis sachets and had a faint pos on a tesco cheapie so did a clearblue digi and it came up positive 1-2. 
Looking ok so far.... Cautiously optimistic!!!!
Xxxx
Good luck to anyone else testing! Xxx


----------

